# Passion Fruit Mousse w/Mango Ginger Sauce



## Raine (May 17, 2005)

Passion Fruit Mousse w/Mango Ginger Sauce     
Yield: 8 servings   

Ingredients:
Mango Ginger Sauce:

1 mango- peeled, diced
1 Tbs. minced pickled ginger
1/2-3/4 cup orange juice
1/4 cup mango puree

In a small saucepan heat orange juice and ginger, simmer 1 minute. Slowly add diced mango and mango puree. Cool, adjust seasoning to your taste.

Passion Mousse:

3/4 cup Passion Fruit puree
1/4 cup water (warm)
3 sheets of gelatin, or 3 tsp. powdered gelatin
12 oz. white chocolate
1 cup milk
1 tsp vanilla extract
1 1/2 cups heavy cream

Instructions:
Chop the white chocolate very fine and set in a double boiler over simmering water to melt. Bring milk to a boil and set aside. Break gelatin sheets, add to warm water and stir to dissolve. Add the dissolved gelatin, Passion Fruit and melted white chocolate to the warm milk, gently stir until combined. In an electric mixer, beat the heavy cream with the vanilla extract until it forms soft peaks. Gently fold one-third of the whipped cream into the chocolate Passion Fruit mixture, then fold in the remaining whipped cream. Refrigerate until firm, about one hour.

To serve, put mousse in a plastic bag with a star tip and pipe into decorative serving glasses or dishes. Lightly spoon mango-ginger sauce on top and garnish with fresh mint.


----------

